# Stylin' on the Homescreen With the Galaxy S III



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

So I didn't see one already so I figured I'd make the obligatory "Show off your homescreen" forum. As usual, this is where those of us who take the layout of our android homescreens a little too seriously get to show off and make everyone jealous.

For me, I take a simple, widget heavy approach, with my apps organized in folders in the drawer thanks to Nova Launcher. Here we go:

Lockscreen
http://i.imgur.com/3fkua.jpg

Screen 1 (Far Left Screen, News Page)
Widgets: ScoreMobile, Pulse News
http://i.imgur.com/09Ewl.jpg

Screen 2 (Music Page)
Widgets: PowerAmp
http://i.imgur.com/29W26.jpg

Screen 3: (Default Screen, Main Page)
Widgets: APW Messaging, Go Launcher
http://i.imgur.com/EMlxC.jpg

Screen 4: (Work Page)
Widgets: Calendar, Gmail
http://i.imgur.com/gkCEx.png

Screen 5: (Far Right Screen, System Page)
Widgets: MyVerizon, Battery Usage, Assistive Light, Manage Applications, AudioManager Pro
http://i.imgur.com/ZrS2k.jpg

Well, that's me. Let the posting commence!


----------



## jbzcar (Feb 3, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


What did you use to change the Status Bar icons?


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

frankydroid said:


> View attachment 28483
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Dude... I LOVE Periphery! Saw them live a couple months ago and were kick ass! New album is amazing too 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

mapatton82 said:


> What did you use to change the Status Bar icons?


I am using the Color in Hi Def theme


----------



## AdamHLG (Jan 10, 2012)

@joema what are those rootzwiki and xda widgets? Is that for tapatalk or twitter or what? I think i like that.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

AdamHLG said:


> @joema what are those rootzwiki and xda widgets? Is that for tapatalk or twitter or what? I think i like that.


Xparent tapatalk purple and xparent tapatalk blue


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

stock aokp m6


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> View attachment 28743
> 
> 
> stock aokp m6


Bro, you're such a tease!!! XD


----------

